# Sailrite Sewing Machine



## Dmarina (May 2, 2008)

Hello: I'm planning on buying a Sailrite sewing machine to make all the necessary covers, cushions, etc. for our boat. I would like to know if there is any needed attachments to make these items, other than what comes with the machine. I'm planning on getting a LSZ-1. So far I know I will need a light. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Why would you get a Sailrite machine when there are plenty of machines that could the same work for a lot less money?? A look on craigslist will generally yield an old Pfaff 260/360 that can do the work for far less $$$$. These machines were built during the heyday of the sewing machine and are built like TANKS.


----------



## bruceyp (Aug 4, 2006)

I agree with SD. I bought a heavy duty Singer that was on line. It does zig-zag which is a must and it has enough "oomph" to go through several layers. So far I have only made jacklines and a tether but it went through several layers of webbing like butter. 
BP


----------



## Hawkeye25 (Jun 2, 2005)

About six years ago I ordered and recieved the Sailrite LSZ-1 plus the upgrade kit that includes the wooden case, the monster wheel kit, the light, the electronic variable speed, and a few other things. At the time, with tax and shipping, it cost me right around $1000 - and worth EVERY PENNY!!

The thing is heavy and strong, and the monster wheel gears it down so it easily punches through anything you can fit under the foot. The walking foot feature is invaluable and greatly enhances operation for an amateur like me. Since then, I have bought about $250 worth of additional gadgets as well as spare parts and replacement parts. (falling from the chair while wrestling a big Bimini through at full speed will generally snap the needle and might dent that little bitty thin plate on the bobbin holder)

I have made WAY more money than I ever thought while helping others around the dock (right now I'm completing a huge sun shade for a big trimaran - and after 6 years, I'm getting much better at wrangling cloth)

I've repaired dozens of sails for people, and am about to make my own sails for my boat (as opposed to 'for my car')

Anyone even a little familiar with dockside sewing admires the machine and asks about it, and most say they wish they had one.

Yes, you can find alternatives for less money, but big table models will not stow easily on a boat, and old favorites from dusty cellars may not have any support as far as parts, information, or manuals, let alone telephone help.

As far as I'm concerned, your choice of the LSZ-1 shows you've already done your homework. It's a great choice.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Being strong enough to punch thru canvas is only part of the job; the walking foot makes a world of difference when feeding large pieces, like a bimini top.


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

I bought a singer at the exchange for 89.95 that does everything and has the walker foot. Have sewn sumbrella 7 layers with no problem. Also have sewn window plastic and doubled over webbing. I made all the cushions and canvas on the boat. And i didn't knew how to sew. 

I am sure that the sailrite machine is of a higher quality but unless you are going to make a business out of it I personally think it's over kill.


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow...have we hashed and re-hashed this topic! I've owned two Sailrite machines... sold the heavier one after a couple of years and bought the lighter one (blue) Whatever machine you decide on you need 1) a walking foot-this is necessary to MOVE the fabric. It is impossible to push or pull the fabric and make a decent stitch 2) IF you get a Sailrite machine you really need the monster wheel. Personally I think they should make that standard for all their machines because without it the machine surges and you are constantly having to stop and repair and adjust Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Dmarina (May 2, 2008)

THANKS TO EVERYONE. I ordered my machine this am. I'm looking forward to using it. I now need to find out what materials I should use for what items. I purchased the book "The Big Book Of Boat Canvas". Hopfully that will help me allot. Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Congratulations, you will enjoy your new machine. Take the time to view the DVD that comes with it and review the manuals and it is pretty straight forward. Practice on some scrap to get the feel for the machine. 

You might also find "The Complete Canvasworker's Guide" by Jim Grant to be helpful. It is well illustrated and provides examples for many of the boat related projects you might be considering.

The LSZ-1 is pretty well made and we have not had any issues with it so far. The the throat depth can be an issue depending on what you are trying to sew but we have been able to overcome that so far on our projects. Sewing a big sail might be a challenge.

If you are going to do much canvas work for your boat, you will want to install grommets from time to time. Having the proper tools to punch the holes for a given size grommet and then set the new grommet makes that work easy. Grommets come in a variety of sizes but you can probably get by with just a couple of sizes and the related punch and die sets for them. 

If you plan to work with sunbrella and other fabrics like it, you may want to look into investing in a hotknife to make your cuts. They are not inexpensive and may not be cost justified in your case. A friend borrowed my machine to sew a new sail cover out of Sunbrella and made all his cuts with regular scissors. While the cover came out nice, he has begun to see some fraying along the cut edges near the seams. I've experimented with pinking shears on a few small projects like hatch covers and there seems to be less tendency to fray when using that type of scissors. Might be all you need.

You will find you have entered yet another world where there is no shortage of ways to become separated from your money. Enjoy.

Regards, John


----------



## dougpad (Jun 7, 2007)

*Pfaff 260*

Does it have a walking foot like the Sailrite?

Parts and service still available?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Doug, this was an old thread, but welcome to the forums!


----------



## SoftJazz (Aug 31, 2009)

If you're going to put in grommets, rivets, snaps or any other metal parts that need tools to apply them, you might want to also purchase a small arbor press. I got one from Harbor Freight, I think a 13" model. I keep it mounted on a cheap wooden stool I got from whatever store, maybe Walmart or Target or someplace like that. It'll press straight down on your tools & press everything solid in one shot. WAY better than a hammer. If you're doing sails, covers & things like that, this is one thing you'll appreciate having.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

SoftJazz said:


> If you're going to put in grommets, rivets, snaps or any other metal parts that need tools to apply them, you might want to also purchase a small arbor press. I got one from Harbor Freight, I think a 13" model. I keep it mounted on a cheap wooden stool I got from whatever store, maybe Walmart or Target or someplace like that. It'll press straight down on your tools & press everything solid in one shot. WAY better than a hammer. If you're doing sails, covers & things like that, this is one thing you'll appreciate having.


I wonder if there is an attachment I can use for my existing bench vise so that I wouldn't have to have another tool laying around, in this case the arbor press. Seems like the vise should be able to apply the necessary pressure.


----------



## SoftJazz (Aug 31, 2009)

If your vise has a wide enough space between the jaws, you might be able to use it to do the same thing. The thing would be to make sure you keep the tools lined up exactly straight, which is easier with the press vertically than it is with the vise horizontally. A 13" press isn't that large. Try it with the vise, but I've used the press so much I couldn't even consider the vise right now. Plus, the press puts a lot of pressure down in a hurry, while the vise must be driven sideways & just isn't going to be as efficient. 

If you don't need to set as many snaps & rivets as I've done, the vise could do a decent job. I do a lot of clothing, & sometimes I'll set so many rivets or snaps that I can't imagine trying it with a vise. Your usage may be different. 

If you know someone with a machine shop who has a press, maybe that person may let you use it. That's how I discovered the arbor press. It's why I now own one, albeit much smaller. It depends on how many snaps, rivets & other hardware you set as to whether it would be a worthwhile investment for you.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, maybe to stitch up my board shorts but................


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

STars1, those machines don't have the power to get through the thick canvas and upholstery fabrics, especially at 2-5 thickness that one runs into, doing canvas projects for boats.

I have an older Singer sewing machine that was advertised as being able to sew through wooden yardsticks and it crapped out trying to sew our sailpack. Sailrite or industrial weight machines are the best way to go.


----------



## bruceyp (Aug 4, 2006)

*Let me change positions*

Stars and all,
Since someone revived this thread, I want to change my mind about the singer machine. It was great for jacklines and a boat cover I made for a friend, but when it came to repairing the cover on the luff of my furling jib, it just didn't have the "cajones" to do the job. Sailcloth is a bit more demanding than Sunbrella. I ended up handsewing some with a palm and then took the rest to a sailmaker. 
B


----------



## Notholl (Dec 24, 2014)

Brother CS6000i Feature-Rich Sewing Machine is the best sewing machine known to me so far known to me.... It has versatile, value-packed, perfect for a wide range of sewing and quilting projects


----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: Pfaff 260*



dougpad said:


> Does it have a walking foot like the Sailrite?
> 
> Parts and service still available?


I know this is a very old thread but I am sure it's still read by folks interested in needling their own creations and repairs.
From what I can tell by the video below, the Pfaff 260 *doesn't appear to have a walking foot*, but it sure breezes through several layers of thick material with ease.
This morning there is a "360" on eBay for $60. There also seems to be many used parts available from eBay.
Either of these machines (260/360) might be worth looking into.

"Pfaff 260"
*WATCH IN HD*​
"Pfaff 260"


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

The Pfaff 138 is a good choice with its longer arm, and is more of an industrial machine. For portability and versatility, the Pfaff 130 cannot be beat. Consew, Adler, Juki, these are other brands of interest.

Walking feet make sewing a bit easier but are certainly not necessary. All you do is learn how to coordinate pulling the cloth along.

I've got another post on the subject, here:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/1625154-post41.html


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Bought and renovated an old Pfaff 130 a couple of years ago and have made 2 sails and recut a couple. Would be better to have a walking foot and a three step stitch but the old Pfaff machines are definitely up to the job for not too much money.


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

joethecobbler said:


> The real issue is whether the drag adjustment can be set properly on the top and bobbin thread to achieve a good "lock" on the stitch,also the length of the stitch delivered when thicker materials are sewn.
> Most household machines, even older ones, cannot deliver.


I'll defer to Joe if he corrects me. When sewing thick material, needle-thread tension seems to more of a problem on home sewing machines. Needle-thread can be double-wrapped around the tension discs to increase tension.

However, I'm not a fan of home sewing machines for sewing canvas. I tried with a Pfaff 130 and decided it was not satisfactory for my boat canvas applications.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

joethecobbler said:


> alot of reference to being able to puncture thick material is misleading.
> any machine can push a needle through whatever can fit under the Presser foot.
> The real issue is whether the drag adjustment can be set properly on the top and bobbin thread to achieve a good "lock" on the stitch,also the length of the stitch delivered when thicker materials are sewn.
> Most household machines, even older ones, cannot deliver.
> ...


Thanks for your professional input. The Pfaff 130 will sew sail material but making nice even stitches is really impossible. I think you are absolutely right that professional results are unlikely with any home sewing machine. It is always a struggle to get even stitching from the Pfaff.


----------



## RandyonR3 (Oct 2, 2005)

joethecobbler said:


> alot of reference to being able to puncture thick material is misleading.
> *any machine can push a needle through whatever can fit under the Presser foot.*
> The real issue is whether the drag adjustment can be set properly on the top and bobbin thread to achieve a good "lock" on the stitch,also the length of the stitch delivered when thicker materials are sewn.
> Most household machines, even older ones, cannot deliver.
> ...


 Not sure If I'd go there..... I use a Juki 1541 and a 2286, both with a sailrite DC motor (MC-SCR), and it will punch as you say but I've had a number of machines the would not..
and the sailrite machines.. the older "Sailmaker" machine was a great piece and was made by "Brother" but the newer machines have a oscillating bobin instead of a rotary unit. Theres a small guide plate that if it gets nicked, it starts dropping stitches... and its not hard to nick the plate.. At one time, I ordered them by the dozzen..
The sailrite machine (Red & Blue) will do the job for simple repair, but its like driving tac's with a 5 lb hammer.. very crude and very rough...
If you are looking at sailrite, go to their upper end pro models..


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

I had a old Singer and now have a LSZ1 and its way better. The one thing I found that when not having a walking foot machine is that basting tape becomes your best friend.
On some projects one has to get the sewing logistics right because there is only so much cloth that one can cram under the arm of the sail rite machine. But keep in mind, it is supposed to be a portable thing. So some concessions have to be made.


ATB
Michael


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

After having our Sailrite machine there is a lot too like...but to be critical of the machine...

- The foot does not have enough travel for some applications
- the arm is too short, and not high enough. Makes for folding and feeding items through sometimes very cumbersome!
- it should have a built in light bulb right above the needle like most machines have?

Otherwise its good, but considering what it is built for, the items mentioned should have been considered more. For the price, I expected more thoughtful design...7 out of 10 or good but not awesome


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

T37Chef said:


> After having our Sailrite machine there is a lot too like...but to be critical of the machine...
> 
> - The foot does not have enough travel for some applications
> - the arm is too short, and not high enough. Makes for folding and feeding items through sometimes very cumbersome!
> ...


The short arm is the draw back of it being portable. In order to have a long arm on a machine and keep it rigid enough, it will weigh a lot more, be more expensive to make and then the portable part is pretty much gone.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

It is a great tool! Everything it is advertised to be. Their support is top notch. I use it for problems I had not considered fabric and sewing as a solution to. Like having a fabric TIG.

Down


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Ferretchaser said:


> The short arm is the draw back of it being portable. In order to have a long arm on a machine and keep it rigid enough, it will weigh a lot more, be more expensive to make and then the portable part is pretty much gone.


 Offer two models then!


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

T37Chef said:


> Offer two models then!


They offer more then two models. You just have to bring more change to the table


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Ferretchaser said:


> They offer more then two models. You just have to bring more change to the table


Understood, I know they offer several professional models, some over $3500. 

They are great machines, we just think they have a couple flaws for what they're advertising...just my opinion, take it or leave.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

downeast450 said:


> It is a great tool! Everything it is advertised to be. Their support is top notch. I use it for problems I had not considered fabric and sewing as a solution to. Like having a fabric TIG.
> 
> Down


Agree. I finally opened the wallet and bought a Sailrite LS-1 Zig Zag model this fall. Hoping to learn to sew over the winter. When replacing the bobbin I took out an extra piece that I was not sure how to put back. Called customer service explained the situation. In minutes they sent a link to a video that showed exactly how to replace the part. Customer Service was very helpful and IMO is a good reason to buy a Sailrite. Especially for a novice like me.


----------

